# Almost 8 year old died suddenly



## cwag

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie He had such a sweet face. 8 is too young!


----------



## FurdogDad

I'm sorry to hear about Charlie. He looks like a fun and happy fella in those photos. My wife and I just lost our 9 yr old Charley in February so we know how much it hurts. It takes time but photos like these and all your happy memories of him will help


----------



## Rlstringf

FurdogDad said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Charlie. He looks like a fun and happy fella in those photos. My wife and I just lost our 9 yr old Charley in February so we know how much it hurts. It takes time but photos like these and all your happy memories of him will help


How long did it take you? It hasn’t been a week yet but I still can’t believe he’s gone 😔 nothing is the same without him.


----------



## Cjm

So sorry for your loss


----------



## FurdogDad

Every time my wife hears that Chris Stapleton song about the fuzzy black pup she starts crying.....my eyes still water a little bit as well, so we're not really past it yet. We do have a 7 yr old female named Lola who is his sister from a different litter and having her has helped some. We have tried to focus on helping her through because she missed him terribly at first as well. We are planning to get a male puppy at the beginning of June though, because we know that our Charley was such a loving dog he would not want us to be sad. I bet your Charlie was alot like that too. They bring something special into our lives that once you've had it, it's hard to live without. So give yourself some time, focus on the good memories and hopefully that will ease the pain in your heart.


----------



## Rlstringf

FurdogDad said:


> Every time my wife hears that Chris Stapleton song about the fuzzy black pup she starts crying.....my eyes still water a little bit as well, so we're not really past it yet. We do have a 7 yr old female named Lola who is his sister from a different litter and having her has helped some. We have tried to focus on helping her through because she missed him terribly at first as well. We are planning to get a male puppy at the beginning of June though, because we know that our Charley was such a loving dog he would not want us to be sad. I bet your Charlie was alot like that too. They bring something special into our lives that once you've had it, it's hard to live without. So give yourself some time, focus on the good memories and hopefully that will ease the pain in your heart.


Thank you for that. It’s just so hard losing him so suddenly and tragically. I think I’ll always hurt and wish more time with him. I’m sure eventually the pain will get easier to manage and I’ll remember all of the good times (I already do, but am just crippled with grief). Being at home is so hard, and my 2 year old keeps mentioning his name. Time will help.


----------



## FurdogDad

I've had Goldens for 36 yrs and my wife and I were married 28 yrs ago. We had to go through this experience multiple times over the years. It never hurts any less because each dog is special in their own way. Charlie took a little piece of your heart with him, but he left you with so much too. Use that to help you through and don't let your grief cripple you. I'm sure he wouldn't want that. 3goldens
wrote something I read a week or two back...I think it's in the rainbow Bridge section ....if I find it I'll try to direct you to it. It's a really good read and might help with perspective. I wished I was articulate enough to put those same feelings into words when I read it.


----------



## diane0905

I am so sorry for your loss. It's hard. I'm happy he was so well loved and I know he loved you even more. He looks so precious and happy. I hope your heart will be comforted by memories of your good times together.


----------



## Rlstringf

FurdogDad said:


> I've had Goldens for 36 yrs and my wife and I were married 28 yrs ago. We had to go through this experience multiple times over the years. It never hurts any less because each dog is special in their own way. Charlie took a little piece of your heart with him, but he left you with so much too. Use that to help you through and don't let your grief cripple you. I'm sure he wouldn't want that. 3goldens
> wrote something I read a week or two back...I think it's in the rainbow Bridge section ....if I find it I'll try to direct you to it. It's a really good read and might help with perspective. I wished I was articulate enough to put those same feelings into words when I read it.


I’m afraid I will never love another dog like him. Even our Australian Shepherd I just don’t love as much (love him dearly thought). Right now I’m having trouble connecting with him as he doesn’t give me the emotional support Charlie did and would be giving me right now. Love is an understatement for what I feel for Charlie.. I can’t believe we lost him so suddenly. I feel so guilty if it’s something I missed or we could have caught. I will always wonder.


----------



## Rlstringf

diane0905 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It's hard. I'm happy he was so well loved and I know he loved you even more. He looks so precious and happy. I hope your heart will be comforted by memories of your good times together.


Love was an understatement for what before (will always feel) for Charlie. He knew how loved he was and we knew how much he loved us.


----------



## Visitador

Words can't describe how I feel reading this. Coping with a sudden and unplanned departure is tough. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. May those happy moments with him bring you a bit of joy in your grieving


----------



## Rlstringf

Visitador said:


> Words can't describe how I feel reading this. Coping with a sudden and unplanned departure is tough. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. May those happy moments with him bring you a bit of joy in your grieving


They absolutely do! But then I remember he’s not here anymore and I will never see him again and I get sad all over again 😔


----------



## Visitador

Rlstringf said:


> They absolutely do! But then I remember he’s not here anymore and I will never see him again and I get sad all over again 😔


It is ok to feel that way. If you need someone to talk to, there are pet grief support hotlines that you can talk if the pain becomes unbearable. You can search for them online or dm for the number I used.


----------



## Rlstringf

Visitador said:


> It is ok to feel that way. If you need someone to talk to, there are pet grief support hotlines that you can talk if the pain becomes unbearable. You can search for them online or dm for the number I used.


I am not sure how to dm on here!


----------



## Visitador

Rlstringf said:


> I am not sure how to dm on here!


Sent you the info. It is in "conversations" if you click on your icon at the top right of the webpage


----------



## Coolidge

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


Our sweet 7 1/2 year old Chewbacca passed away in January. It was ten days from the X-ray that showed diffuse cancer in his lungs to the afternoon we let him go. We never expected to lose him at this age and it was truly devastating. My kids (who are teenagers) had basically grown up with him and it was especially hard on them. I can only imagine how heartbreaking this has been for you since it happened so fast. We still miss our boy desperately, but are gaining some perspective as the months go by and beginning to plan for a puppy. It's not much consolation, but one thing I told my children is that our Chewie didn't know how long his life was supposed to be and he spent every minute of that glorious life loved and adored by all who knew him. It's harder for us left behind but I know he had the most amazing 7 1/2 year life and it was extremely full and meaningful. Never knew a day without a cuddle or a nice meal, never met someone who wasn't his friend instantly. While it's hard to deal with our sadness over missing him, it gives me comfort that we gave him such a wonderful life and gave so much joy to us. Sending you many good thoughts as your family gets through this.


----------



## Rlstringf

Coolidge said:


> Our sweet 7 1/2 year old Chewbacca passed away in January. It was ten days from the X-ray that showed diffuse cancer in his lungs to the afternoon we let him go. We never expected to lose him at this age and it was truly devastating. My kids (who are teenagers) had basically grown up with him and it was especially hard on them. I can only imagine how heartbreaking this has been for you since it happened so fast. We still miss our boy desperately, but are gaining some perspective as the months go by and beginning to plan for a puppy. It's not much consolation, but one thing I told my children is that our Chewie didn't know how long his life was supposed to be and he spent every minute of that glorious life loved and adored by all who knew him. It's harder for us left behind but I know he had the most amazing 7 1/2 year life and it was extremely full and meaningful. Never knew a day without a cuddle or a nice meal, never met someone who wasn't his friend instantly. While it's hard to deal with our sadness over missing him, it gives me comfort that we gave him such a wonderful life and gave so much joy to us. Sending you many good thoughts as your family gets through this.


I love that. He knew nothing but love from every single day that we had him. We had him since 6.5 weeks and he really did have the most amazing life that was full of love, food, sticks, poop eating (he ate his poop everyday), stick chewing, and cuddles. I feel honored we were a part of his life and we’re able to be his humans, but it doesn’t make it any easier believing he’s actually gone and that I’ll never get to love on him again. Aside from my husband, he was my rock and anywhere he was, that’s where I wanted to be. My love for Charlie was and is some of the truest love ive ever known and I feel so lucky to have experienced that with him. It’s just not fair to him or is that his life was cut short so abruptly. I still find myself looking where he frequently laid, looking for some strands of his beautiful fur, and laying on his lonely dog bed. The hole he left behind is unbearable most of the time and I think it would be easier to accept if we knew it was coming. It was 100% unexpected and we have absolutely no $*^king idea what happened to our precious baby. I truly am mourning the loss of my child with not even one ounce of closure. I will always wonder what happened and wonder if it was anything I did 😔💔


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie, he was beautiful.


----------



## Sunpuppy

I love the pictures of your boy. He had such beautiful, kind eyes. I lost my 5th golden last July within a few days of finding out something was wrong. He had histyocitic sarcoma. It was unbelievable to lose him in a matter of days. I, too, felt like I must have missed something but then I realized it wouldn’t have changed the outcome. His loss was great, even though I have another golden. He was just special. But really, they all are in their own unique ways. I love looking at his picture and remembering him now, and I cherish the memories of the time we did have. Take a moment to write down what made him special and the good times you had. I have done that with all my goldens and it has helped me. I have always gotten another golden. Not to replace a dog I’ve lost but to make new memories with a another beautiful golden soul. That helps me a lot, but you may need more time to grieve. Do what feels right for you. I’m so sorry for your loss of Charlie,


----------



## Ffcmm

i'm so sorry for your loss, run free sweet Charlie ):


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 215004

I am truly heartbroken at your loss of Charlie as I went through the exact thing on 4-1-21. Mine turned out to be a mass attached to his spleen which had started bleeding internally Into his abodominal Cavity. Looking back I remember seeing small changes in him very little changes that I attributed to age (8 years old as well ). With a very poor prognosis, we did what was humane. ( I won’t go into details) Just know that you will never bring his personality back , but in time when your ready, you will bring a NEW personality in. My true heartfelt prayers go out to you and your family....David


----------



## MintChip

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


Such a lovely little angel. My condolences.


----------



## gingy

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


----------



## gingy

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


Devastating loss


----------



## SusanlovesDarwin

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


I am so very, very sorry, Charlie looks like a very happy and beloved boy.


----------



## Vmknapp

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


I just wanted to share that I feel your pain as well. I lost my 8 year old best friend a few months ago, suddenly and unexpectedly. He was fine one minute and bleeding out the next from Hemangio. Nothing prepares you for the loss. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Rlstringf

DavidG said:


> I am truly heartbroken at your loss of Charlie as I went through the exact thing on 4-1-21. Mine turned out to be a mass attached to his spleen which had started bleeding internally Into his abodominal Cavity. Looking back I remember seeing small changes in him very little changes that I attributed to age (8 years old as well ). With a very poor prognosis, we did what was humane. ( I won’t go into details) Just know that you will never bring his personality back , but in time when your ready, you will bring a NEW personality in. My true heartfelt prayers go out to you and your family....David


I’m so sorry for your loss 😔 the doc doesn’t think it was hemangiosarcoma and same with looking back, he seemed more tired but I attributed that to getting older. I guess something was going on that I didn’t pick up on, nor the vet the week before at his checkup bc she said he looked perfect. Still struggling, but it is getting better. I miss him endlessly.


----------



## Rlstringf

Vmknapp said:


> I just wanted to share that I feel your pain as well. I lost my 8 year old best friend a few months ago, suddenly and unexpectedly. He was fine one minute and bleeding out the next from Hemangio. Nothing prepares you for the loss. Take good care of yourself.


I’m so sorry 😢😢 I hope you’re doing ok. I’m doing better but still missing him an unearthly amount and still running through my mind if it’s anything I did or missed.


----------



## Skyesgirl

Rlstringf said:


> How long did it take you? It hasn’t been a week yet but I still can’t believe he’s gone 😔 nothing is the same without him.


Months and months and months.


----------



## Rlstringf

Skyesgirl said:


> Months and months and months.


We’re almost 2 weeks out and it has gotten better but I still absolutely cannot believe he’s gone. I’ve gotten over the shock, but still grappling with the fact that I’ll never see him again.


----------



## Smitty1

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


----------



## goldens9

Reading your description, you said "He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies shot"
8 years old is just too old for the rabies vaccine. 
So many dogs die suddenly within days of a rabies shot. It is very common for this to happen in senior dogs which is 8 years old +
His immune system was just too warn out and too old for another rabies shot at his elderly age.
I expect that is what happened.
Most Vets will never tell you this as they want to sell shots. 
A few honest true health vets will tell you to skip the rabies shot at 8+ years as way
too risky as the side effect can be fatal.
One rabies vaccine protects against rabies for a lifetime. The additional rabies shots cause more harm but do not offer any more protection.
I learned this years ago myself with my first Golden, so when you learn from this learning lesson, you do better by your next dog.
I learn from vets that also know this, but again, pharma sells so many shots, they do not want anyone to know about the many fatal side
effects of the rabies vaccine. 
The bottom line are profits always come first over health.
I also have watched a rabies vaccine truth documentary and several vaccine truth documentaries where this info can be learned so you do
better the next time and don't take these risks.
I made many mistakes listening and buying what the vets wanted to sell me for profit but was not good for living a long life, 
so I started doing my own research, and it is amazing what you can learn so not to make the same mistakes again.

So sorry for your loss. Make a memorial for Bubba. A wind spinner, solar lights, plant a tree in the yard for him and plant flowers.
I found the pain was so terrible that I could not function without finding another Golden in order to move forward.
There is room in your heart for another Golden and Bubba knows you will need another Golden to find joy.
Do your research on true health.
I use naturopathic, homeopathic or holistic veterinarians.
Now my Goldens are so healthy without all the expensive painful health issues so many Goldens have due to overvaccination and too many chemical
pesticides. Golden Retrievers are super sensitive to the chemicals in vaccines and super sensitive to all the chemical pesticides.
Natural has made all the difference and it will save you a fortune in vet bills thru out the years and more healthy years with your Golden.
Bubba RIP


----------



## whemtp

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our dog who was diagnosed with lymphoma back in December at age 10. It really stinks.


----------



## StarBright

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


----------



## Rlstringf

goldens9 said:


> Reading your description, you said "He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies shot"
> 8 years old is just too old for the rabies vaccine.
> So many dogs die suddenly within days of a rabies shot. It is very common for this to happen in senior dogs which is 8 years old +
> His immune system was just too warn out and too old for another rabies shot at his elderly age.
> I expect that is what happened.
> Most Vets will never tell you this as they want to sell shots.
> A few honest true health vets will tell you to skip the rabies shot at 8+ years as way
> too risky as the side effect can be fatal.
> One rabies vaccine protects against rabies for a lifetime. The additional rabies shots cause more harm but do not offer any more protection.
> I learned this years ago myself with my first Golden, so when you learn from this learning lesson, you do better by your next dog.
> I learn from vets that also know this, but again, pharma sells so many shots, they do not want anyone to know about the many fatal side
> effects of the rabies vaccine.
> The bottom line are profits always come first over health.
> I also have watched a rabies vaccine truth documentary and several vaccine truth documentaries where this info can be learned so you do
> better the next time and don't take these risks.
> I made many mistakes listening and buying what the vets wanted to sell me for profit but was not good for living a long life,
> so I started doing my own research, and it is amazing what you can learn so not to make the same mistakes again.
> 
> So sorry for your loss. Make a memorial for Bubba. A wind spinner, solar lights, plant a tree in the yard for him and plant flowers.
> I found the pain was so terrible that I could not function without finding another Golden in order to move forward.
> There is room in your heart for another Golden and Bubba knows you will need another Golden to find joy.
> Do your research on true health.
> I use naturopathic, homeopathic or holistic veterinarians.
> Now my Goldens are so healthy without all the expensive painful health issues so many Goldens have due to overvaccination and too many chemical
> pesticides. Golden Retrievers are super sensitive to the chemicals in vaccines and super sensitive to all the chemical pesticides.
> Natural has made all the difference and it will save you a fortune in vet bills thru out the years and more healthy years with your Golden.
> Bubba RIP


Oh my goodness I’ve never heard this.. if this is the case I feel absolutely awful and would never forgive myself. What type of symptoms would the not necessary 3 year rabies vaccine cause?! I had a weird feeling when scheduling it... maybe that’s why. 😔 we are getting another golden in July because my other dog needs a buddy and I need to keep my love for Charlie alive.


----------



## StarBright

I’m so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Charlie. Unfortunately this happens too often with our wonderful Goldens. I also have lost some suddenly, after receiving a clean bill of health from the Vet. Be thankful for the time you had together, though always too short, and that he did not have to suffer with a long illness. Of course the sudden loss is devastating for us. But I was thankful that my very active senior girl never had to know a day when she could not run and play with her young brother. They ran and played and less than 4 hours later she was gone, we suspect Hermangio affecting the heart. But we’ll never know for sure. Another, bloodwork showed a liver issue. And within days I had to put her to sleep because of a rapidly growing bleeding tumor on her spleen, and the liver issue. She had stopped eating and lost her zest for life. But I choose to suffer, because I can’t live without these wonderful dogs. Even though some unfortunately have too short a life. When you are ready, don’t be afraid to give your heart again. None of us know how long we have to live. Just treasure every moment and make wonderful memories to cherish once they are gone. And know that you gave them the best life, however long or short it is. Hugs to you, you will always remember and miss your dear one Charlie. But that is a tribute to how much he was loved. And it will get better. And someday you will be ready to love again. They are all different, each special in his/her own way.


----------



## StarBright

I’m so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Charlie. Unfortunately this happens too often with our wonderful Goldens. I also have lost some suddenly, after receiving a clean bill of health from the Vet. Be thankful for the time you had together, though always too short, and that he did not have to suffer with a long illness. Of course the sudden loss is devastating for us. But I was thankful that my very active senior girl never had to know a day when she could not run and play with her young brother. They ran and played and less than 4 hours later she was gone, we suspect Hermangio affecting the heart. But we’ll never know for sure. Another, bloodwork showed a liver issue. And within days I had to put her to sleep because of a rapidly growing bleeding tumor on her spleen, and the liver issue. She had stopped eating and lost her zest for life. But I choose to suffer, because I can’t live without these wonderful dogs. Even though some unfortunately have too short a life. Whe


Rlstringf said:


> Oh my goodness I’ve never heard this.. if this is the case I feel absolutely awful and would never forgive myself. What type of symptoms would the not necessary 3 year rabies vaccine cause?! I had a weird feeling when scheduling it... maybe that’s why. 😔 we are getting another golden in July because my other dog needs a buddy and I need to keep my love for Charlie alive.


you are ready, don’t be afraid to give your heart again. None of us know how long we have to live. Just treasure every moment and make wonderful memories to cherish once they are gone. And know that you gave them the best life, however long or short it is. Hugs to you, you will always remember and miss your dear one Charlie. But that is a tribute to how much he was loved. And it will get better. And someday you will be ready to love again. They are all different, each special in his/her own way.


----------



## StarBright

Don’t blame yourself for vaccinating your dog, as required by law. There is much debate on this issue, and not all Veterinarians, or Doctors for that matter agree what is best. So we are forced to decide for our dogs and ourselves what to do. All medicines can have devastating side effects, up to and including death. We have to pick and choose what is right for our family, dog and human. There is risk in life. I do try and limit what and how often to vaccinate. But then I also have seen the devastation from parvo, distemper, heart-worms, and the list goes on. We have to decide in good faith with our medical team what and how often ...


----------



## 215004

Rlstringf said:


> We’re almost 2 weeks out and it has gotten better but I still absolutely cannot believe he’s gone. I’ve gotten over the shock, but still grappling with the fact that I’ll never see him again.


In my faith as a Christian, I believe mine will be waiting for me when it’s my time. I see my father who was recently killed watching him until I’m there.....David


----------



## italiana

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


I’m so sorry. Absolutely heartbreaking. At first I was going to say maybe his spleen burst, however maybe the X-ray would have show that. The pale gums is a sign. Again I’m so very sorry


----------



## doglady39

Rlstringf said:


> Hi all, I wondered if I could get any input as I am absolutely shattered, confused, and devastated. Last Wednesday 4/28, my almost 8 year old precious golden, Charlie randomly passed away. He seemed tired that day, but nothing that rang siren bells. My husband said he downed his food in the morning like he always did. The past few months he seemed to slow down a little which I attributed to his getting older. That day, he seemed like his back legs were sore and bothering him a little but he also had hip dysplasia. I did leave some Lysol toilet bowl cleaner in the toilet on accident but I don’t think he got into it.. he has absolutely no GI issues that day. About 5pm, my mom and her two little dogs came to visit and when they opened the door, I could see Charlie was so unbelievably excited with his tail wagging and whining to play with them like he always did. Literally 2 minutes later, I look over to see him literally throw himself back onto the floor, shake (maybe seize) a little, and then stop completely. I thought he died right then and there. He came to but I then noticed how pale his gums were and how dilated his eyes were. Rushed him to the vet, where I got to say goodbye in the back of my car (not sure how lucid he was) and he was whisked away on a stretcher. The vet said they put in an IV and administered epinephrine but he coded right after that.. CPR to no avail. From him collapsing to death, this was about 25 minutes. The vet took a postmortem X-ray hoping for answers, but instead we saw a great looking abdomen and chest so she was confident in ruling out hemangiosarcoma. Her best guess is a clot that traveled to his heart or brain. He had a vet visit 8 days prior for his 3year rabies and the vet at the time marveled at how beautiful he looked and sounded. I am absolutely heart shattered and cannot come to terms with the fact that my young and seemingly healthy boy is gone. He truly was the doggie love of my life. The first photo I took of him about an hour and a half before everything began and I am so thankful I did. Any ideas as to what else could have happened?
> 
> RIP sweet Bubba. I will never ever forget you and I love you forever.
> View attachment 882680
> View attachment 882682
> View attachment 882683
> 
> View attachment 882684


----------



## doglady39

Sunpuppy said:


> I love the pictures of your boy. He had such beautiful, kind eyes. I lost my 5th golden last July within a few days of finding out something was wrong. He had histyocitic sarcoma. It was unbelievable to lose him in a matter of days. I, too, felt like I must have missed something but then I realized it wouldn’t have changed the outcome. His loss was great, even though I have another golden. He was just special. But really, they all are in their own unique ways. I love looking at his picture and remembering him now, and I cherish the memories of the time we did have. Take a moment to write down what made him special and the good times you had. I have done that with all my goldens and it has helped me. I have always gotten another golden. Not to replace a dog I’ve lost but to make new memories with a another beautiful golden soul. That helps me a lot, but you may need more time to grieve. Do what feels right for you. I’m so sorry for your loss of Charlie,


I can’t believe what I am reading! On May 12 my beautiful 6 year old boy collapsed on the floor. One minute he was outside playing in the yard and the next he was lying on the floor lethargic and refusing his treat. I immediately thought he had eaten something toxic outside. I called the emergency hospital and was told to watch him and bring him to our vet if he doesn’t improve, she also thought he may have ingested something outside. I didn’t like her response and as I watched him I felt uneasy just waiting. I happened to check his gums and they were grey! I ran him to the vet and immediately vet said he was worried about either a ruptured spleen or worse a lesion on the spleen that may have ruptured and is bleeding. The vet took an e-ray and told me to immediately take him to the specialty hospital for an ultrasound. The ultrasound was done and I was informed there was a good probably the he has Hemangiosarcoma. My worst fears were confirmed and my nightmare was now my reality. Tobias likely,has cancer. He had emergency surgery and his spleen was removed, biopsies of his spleen, the lesions and his liver were sent to the lab. The surgeon was almost positive he had cancer but wanted to wait for the biopsy results to make a definitive diagnosis. Tobias recovered from his surgery and 3 days later I was given the news that would break my heart, Hemangiosarcoma was the diagnosis and the prognosis is grave. I was told that most dogs that are diagnosed with this kind of cancer usually succumb to the disease in 2 days to 1 month. I couldn’t believe what I was hearing again. My first Golden lost her life to Myeloma shortly after her 9th birthday. She underwent chemotherapy and did well but 11/2 years later she crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Now I am faced with the likelihood my sweet boy will not be by side for much longer. I immediately began calling oncology clinics and found that because of Covid they are limiting appointments, Covid restrictions make it difficult for them to see the number of patients usually seen in a day. I was beyond discouraged and honestly mad that I couldn’t get him into 4 clinics until the end of July or mid August. So I have to sit around my hands tied and doing nothing but wait for him to receive his treatment. How could I possibly wait when I was told I could lose him in days or weeks? I decided to call. Washington State Veterinarian Hospital knowing it was a long shot but praying for a miracle. Like the rest of the clinics I couldn’t get in until mid July. I cried and told the scheduler I was desperate, I was beside myself and afraid he wouldn’t make it before he could be seen. I was put on a cancellation list but didn’t hold my breath. To my delight the next day I received a call from WSU and was notified of a cancellation and he could be seen in 5 days! Talk about divine intervention, I do pray and spent countless hours doing so. We made the 6 hour drive to Pullman Wa, he was seen by several doctors, had multiple diagnostics done,blood work taken and multiple consultations with several oncologists and cardiologists. His heart showed some compromise that may interfere with his treatment plan. It was decided he would begin chemotherapy but would be given a lower dose due to concern about his heart. It was just amazing that evening he received his first infusion and handled it very well. Because this specific chemotherapeutic drug, Doxorubicin, has a high risk of cardio toxicity he will need ultrasounds and and cardiograms every 3 weeks. We went home the next day and I was feeling a little better about his diagnosis. It’s been 2 weeks and Tobias is doing ok but he does seep quite a bit. He isn’t quite himself and I’m praying that soon I’ll have my boy again. I am thankful he is still food motivated as ever and brings his tennis ball to me for a gentle game of fetch. I know the prognosis is grim and the goal of his treatment is to give him happy and carefree life a fog deserves. I will do everything and anything to make his last days some of the best but when he no longer can be a dog I will with great sadness and a heavy heart let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. My heart is broken, I can’t stop crying and I don’t want to lose him he’s my baby. Cancer doesn’t care if he’s only 6, that he eats a wholesome and nutritional diet, that he is loved beyond measure. Cancer could careless if there are more balls to fetch,more trips to the beach or more tummy rubs to give. Let’s wipe out this dreaded disease that takes so many of our beloved companions. Ironically Tobias is a participant in the Morris Animal Foundation’s Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. He is one of 3000 Goldens who are in a lifetime study in hopes to understand and determine why this beautiful breed has such a high incidence of cancer. Each year I answer an extensive questionnaire and he has a plethora of tests including looking at his nails, his hair, skin, stool and urine. I pray that the wonderful researchers involved in this study will find much needed answers and hopefully find a way to eradicate this much feared disease. I don’t want anyone to hear the words I heard and live the nightmare I am living. Blessings to all that share my plight. Give yours a few extra hugs and play little more fetch. Enjoy every moment with your beloved companion.


----------



## Orangefurhouse

I am so sorry for your loss. I too recently and suddenly lost a boy, but he was 13. It is so upsetting to watch. I suspect there is zero proof of it being related to a vaccine. So don’t beat yourself up. He was loved and loving and he left the world knowing those things. Hugs.


----------

